# Clutch pedal stuck when pushed in



## Kinred (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello all, need some advice.

The wife was driving my 1600nx and she pushed in the clutch to put the car into reverse. The pedal stayed on the floor and she couldn't get it into reverse. 

I've looked at the cable, it's fine. I was able to pull the pedal back and use the cable from the tranny to pull the clutch back to the floor.

Any speculation what the problem might be and how should I fix it? Some of the local shops are telling me that I need to replace the whole clutch system and it would cost from 500 to 700 bucks. 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## DjTechnicsSL220 (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't know too much about a clutch but I have had my share with my clutch cable problems. You said that the clutch pedal hit the floor and doesn't spring back up. Check the cable again and make sure that it isnt snapped anywhere. 

Make sure that it is connected to the pedal under and make sure it is connected to that arm at the other end under the hood. If all is connected there should be a bolt or a nut, some sort of adjustment, that you can tighten that springs the clutch pedal back up. Just tighten that adjustment and it should be good. If your clutch cable isn't the problem then it might be your whole clutch system itself. Not to sure but my bolt wasn't tightened the other day and i had the slammed pedal problem and it fixed it. Hoped this helped.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Moisture or water has gotten into the clutch cable, causing rust to build inside of the cable itself, thus causing it to get stuck. Replace the cable...


----------



## Kinred (Jan 30, 2006)

metro273 said:


> Moisture or water has gotten into the clutch cable, causing rust to build inside of the cable itself, thus causing it to get stuck. Replace the cable...


Heh, Kinda hard to get moisture into the engine compartment in Vegas. The cable has free play in it. The lever from the trans that the cable attaches to looks to be getting stuck. I'm tearing it apart now to see what the cause is.

Tony


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

If the cable is moving freely and unbroken, then I would think the problem is in the clutch or the peddle. Did you check the return spring?


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

how many miles are on your clutch?

I too would say cable issues but since your sure its' not that leaves you with replacing the clutch.

return spring? the clutch's pressure plate is the return spring for a clutch pedal.


----------



## slick50 (Dec 21, 2006)

i have the same problem except i have to push really hard on the pedal and push it almost through the floor. It is the pressure plate causing this problem. When the springs get wore out it does this. REPLACE THE CLUTCH ASSEMBLY!!!!


----------



## Kinred (Jan 30, 2006)

The problem turned out to be one of the clips on the throw out bearing had broke off. The part only cost 6.50 and 4 days of working on it. It's running smoothly now.


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

mine is the same way and i have been driving it for a while.it is the pressure plate going out. lol i never shift with the clutch, only to start off and then is speed shift it...hahahaha


----------



## Maxim (Jul 17, 2005)

I just repaired a problem similar to this. For me it was the throw-out bearing binding on the input shaft when clutch was depressed. The binding was caused by regular debris/dust from the clutch disc caking on the shaft making a sort of 'hard goo' that wouldn't let the bearing return, thus keeping the clutch in 'free-wheel'. And the pedal was a bit hard to depress beforehand as well. I cleaned the shaft off and it worked fine. All parts were still in good working condition, but since I had gotten this far I just went ahead and replaced the plate, disc and bearing. Hope this helps, cheers


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

ok thanks i will do that.......but mine is going out cause i can't do burnouts!!!!! it slips....so i will just put a new kit in it..............ty for the info.....!!!!! MAXIM


----------



## 92se5speed (Aug 22, 2006)

I had the same problem with a recent project car (92 Sentra XE), pedal was ridiculously hard to push in. Found a broken throwout bearing and lots of dust on the shaft. Put in a new clutch kit and bearing, cleaned everything up, worked great after that.


----------



## exkuisiteone (Feb 2, 2006)

welllllllll my clutch cable broke in half.....so i went junking and found a 95 200sx cable and put it in my 94 xe......works perfectly... the cable is what was my problem!!! quick fix for 10 bucks!!!


----------

